# Lotus 2 Eleven + Porsche Cayman R - Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Full details and paint correction on a Lotus 2 Eleven and Porsche Cayman R

First the Lotus, due to the car having no roof of any kind a gentle ONR wash was done opposed to a full 2 bucket suds fest.

Paint condition was okay, just some wash marring and a select few areas with RIDs and fine scratches. D300, M105, Powerfinish and PO85rd were all used during the correction stage.

If you were curious the Lotus is a track only car, they are not street legal. 
All decals and graphics taped off before polishing










Initial condition...










50:50










Before










After














































Rear bumper took a little more abuse than the rest of the car, few extra passes required to yield full correction



















Smaller griots machine was used to polish beneath the wing




























Final shots...
































































Next: Porsche Cayman R

No pictures of the process. This was a 2 step paint correction followed by Aquartz.


















































































My favorite...










Thanks for reading!

All the best,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail*


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving the Lotus and red Porche great work, thanks for sharing


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

love them both...great post. Thanks


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Onother great work! Love the Lotus too!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Love Caymens and the Lotus looks good as well. Top work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Couple of fine works Dave :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Loving both of them! I think the 2 Eleven is actually road legal in the UK too, must be something to do with crash regulations?? Great work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice Dave!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice indeed Dave,

We're lucky here in the UK that the 2-11 is SVA tested & road legal...such a riot to drive:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Fantastic work Dave :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great..


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks fellas


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very sweet indeed Dave, TLC @ its best :thumb:


----------



## marccowley (Mar 23, 2008)

That lotus is lush, just cant seem to get excited about porsches but how youve brought the paint up is awesome!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW :argie:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Two lovely cars, great work


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Great job Dave!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

marccowley said:


> That lotus is lush, just cant seem to get excited about porsches but how youve brought the paint up is awesome!


Cant get excited about Porsches? Why they are the finest cars out there!

... I'll doing a very particular white one next week, I'll give you a hint they only made 600 :buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job as usual Dave :thumb: I have noticed that you are using the DA with the Meguiar's DA polishing system more often , is it that good ?

How would you rate it against rotary polishing ?
Can you achieve the same results with a Meguiar's MF Polishing System using a DA ?

I know I can with my Flex XC 3401 VRG ( Forced Rotation DA Polisher )

Thanks Dave

Mario *


----------

